# " The Shack "



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*" The Hunters Shack "*

My first major prop here. I think I'm going with a hunting theme with dangerous game......reptiles,wolves maybe even big foot and some skellys in camo. Gonna add some fish skulls (longnose gar) to it yet. Figure since I like to hunt and fish why not. Any ideas on what else it might need or other theme ideas are welcome. Thanks in advance......


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Gonna set it up in the back wooded portion (cedar trees) of our trail walk as seen below.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Aerial photos for haunt purposes? Now that's what I call hardcore! Looks good so far!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what the proper name is, but "bear traps"? The kind where the animal steps in the middle of it and it snaps around the leg?

What about fake bloodied field dressing tools - knives, skinners, bone saw? Could also have a carcass hanging, ready to be skinned out. Of course weapons: guns, bows, arrows, nets, spears . . . 

Have a "campfire" and/or have a carcass turning on a spit with audio playing of an animal in distress (shuoldn't be hard to find on the net) to make it seem like it's being cooked alive.

And bones other than just skulls. I have a deer skeleton that I'm waiting for the opportunity to use.

A 4-wheeler with it's high beams on, engine revved up - just make it safe. Might be good for when they're exiting your haunt.

Consider lighting everything with one particular color, like maybe green.

Since you hunt regularly, you should consider asking your hunting buddies. You might be surprised what some of them might have laying around that would be perfect for your haunt. Brainstorming with others is the best way to come up with ideas.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

HAHAHA I agree with Parabola, I almost spilled my beer with the aerial shot!!!

The shack is a great idea !! What about 'hunting' vampires, zombies, and other 'halloween' type creatures?

Nice work!!!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Rather than animal trophys (or along with the animal trophys) what about some human trophys?Humans that have been hunted and butchered,mounted human heads etc.Then you can have hunters chase after the ToTs?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow great ideas, I love them all. Yeah I'm a little extreme on map details. But this way my neighborhood will know to bring their walking shoes. Please keep them coming........I rather hunt zombies and werewolves but a killer rabid bear wouldn't be bad either.TOT13 SAID;......What about fake bloodied field dressing tools - knives, skinners, bone saw? Could also have a carcass hanging, ready to be skinned out. Of course weapons: guns, bows, arrows, nets, spears . . .

Have a "campfire" and/or have a carcass turning on a spit with audio playing of an animal in distress (shuoldn't be hard to find on the net) to make it seem like it's being cooked alive.

And bones other than just skulls. I have a deer skeleton that I'm waiting for the opportunity to use.

A 4-wheeler with it's high beams on, engine revved up - just make it safe. Might be good for when they're exiting your haunt.

Consider lighting everything with one particular color, like maybe green.

Since you hunt regularly, you should consider asking your hunting buddies. You might be surprised what some of them might have laying around that would be perfect for your haunt. Brainstorming with others is the best way to come up with ideas. BOZZ'S REPLY;..........dang just sold my ATV, but I will be using green spotlights, all you ideas are just perfect and I have most of what you mentioned. Thank you that was very,very helpful.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

That gar skull is insane!!! The bridge could house a troll!!!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

MotelSixx said:


> That gar skull is insane!!! The bridge could house a troll!!!!


Oooh.....good one I need to move the bridge ! I still have 3 of them drying out and in tact.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Mazz said:


> Rather than animal trophys (or along with the animal trophys) what about some human trophys?Humans that have been hunted and butchered,mounted human heads etc.Then you can have hunters chase after the ToTs?


Kinda like the movie predator huh ?...........uumm......loved that movie !!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I think Bozz is using ths thread to test out a new digital camera!!
Just playing!
The pic of the other gar, whew, you got something there that if you set up in the middle of March, people wouldnt stop and ask for help if their car brokedown!!! You definately have an opportunity for a seriously freaky setup using NOTHING tied directly to Halloween (pumpkins, ghosts etc.). That is amazing. The options are endless!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

HA...HA......ok,ok I won't post a pic this time.  Yeah my head is spinning with ideas now......gotta get back to work on it now. Yeah you know its creepy hunting and fishing at night......I've got snakes,turtles and coyote's out back there as it is. I may add more reptiles. Oh also Deer at my deer feeder.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dang it, Bozz, you've hijacked my brain from my own haunt!

I like the idea of using all green lights because it makes me think of night-vision goggles.

Also, do you have an automatic feeder? Especially the kind you can hang from a tree. Have that thing on a timer and start running while your tot's are under it. They probably wouldn't see it until it started running.

Of course, there's craploads of animal sounds you can download. I've been night hunting and fishing, and what you can hear at night is creepy enough without it being a haunt. You could just go crazy with sound effects.

I know some folks know how to build them, but if not and you're willing to spend the money, maybe you should consider a thunder-and-lightening machine. I keep saying I'm gonna get one, but not yet . . .


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

tot13 said:


> Dang it, Bozz, you've hijacked my brain from my own haunt!
> 
> I like the idea of using all green lights because it makes me think of night-vision goggles.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the hijack.....hee...hee. Yup got an auto feeder and that's another very good idea. I do have a Gemmy light and sound box I could program with a mp3. And yeah the green spots should look good bouncing off the green cedars. I'll use 3 of them. Have to put up one more pole back there.
Man I can't wait to put this all together............GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE HUH ?!?!?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Update....painted my Gar*

Hi guys, decided to use my shack as a walk through entrance to the cedar woods so I had to raise the ceiling remove a support beam. It kinda feels like a small cover bridge now. Also I made a display shelf for my new Longnose Gar display.......will add more bones later. It will kinda be a mini museum as you walk in and out the other side. What do ya think of the Gar paint scheme ?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Its getting there......>>>>*

Added some doors and stuff. Its coming along.........


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*"little Monsters"*

UPDATE; with new and improved front , new fish, and built a new bench now working on my lighting.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope you trade marked "The Shack" - Radio Shack is trying to steal your name!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh I've changed the name to; " The Gar Shack "


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What you need is a hillbilly suit and a meat cleaver. Then set some speakers up so before they get to you they hear squealing and a chopping sound. Then when they get to you have some something on a table that you are chopping up. Just look up at them like they surprised you. I don't think you will have to after them. You might need to put in age limit to that path also?


----------

